

Show HN: Hackerio, resources for Hacker - d_luaz
http://gcdc2013-hackerio.appspot.com/

======
d_luaz
This is my pet project (as well as submission for gcdc2013), hope you will
find it useful.

hackerio is a web app of resources for hackers: tagging of web links,
bookmarking, list of things (optimization tips, favourite quotes, etc),
startup database, etc.

